
Chris Sacca 'can't wait' for tech industry to crash - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/legendary-angel-investor-chris-sacca-cant-wait-for-tech-industry-to-crash/
======
arielm
I'm glad to see common sense coming out of the SF area. With valuations being
way over-bloated and salaries being completely unrealistic from an ROI
perspective, a crash is inevitable.

